# Cross your fingers



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

A couple month ago I thought I was adopting a little female Maltese from a rescue group called Diamond in the Ruff located out of Las Vegas NV. Turns out it was all a scam. I was fortunate and my credit card company credited back my $400. After that mess I decided to wait. 

I happened to check PetFinder the other day and saw the cutest little face peeking at me. She is from a local rescue group and I get to go meet her tomorrow night. Her name is Lexi and they are guessing her to be mixed with Shih Tzu. Her foster mommy told me that she was turned back in to the Humane Society after a bad adoption. Her skin was red and raw and she was missing alot of hair from chewing. I was told her skin has improved tremendously and hair is beginning to regrow. I can't wait to meet her. Cross your fingers she likes me and wants to come live at our house.

This is Miss Lexi.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11241448


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wish you lots of luck, Kim. She looks adorable. Let
us know what happens!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She is adorable!! She has the cutest little face  I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: she has a precious little face. I hope you get her, I'll be watching for a update


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll cross all my fingers! She looks adorable and what a sweet face she has! I hope you get her. I can't wait to hear what happens.
Lot of luck!
Jane


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a poppet :wub: . P.C is a maltese x shih tzu . I hope you get her . Sarah


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That sweet little girl :wub: deserves a good home - I hope you get her!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope the adoption works out for you. She is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's so cute! Hope she'll be all yours soon!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is adorable, I wish all the luck in the world!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Good luck Kim, I hope you get her!! :aktion033:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a precious face!! I wish you much luck in getting her!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what an adorable little girl. :wub: I hope that you get her, please keep us posted.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute. I hope you get her. She does not look like a cocker to me.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope every thing goes well for you :wub: jo


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 9 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602769


> Very cute. I hope you get her. She does not look like a cocker to me.[/B]


Lol. I am not sure what she is mixed with but it's not cocker that's for sure. Well, my daughter and I went to see her tonight. She is super cute and and just snuggled in my arms. But.... I did not bring her home.  I just didn't feel a connection. The foster mom kept telling me I could bring her home tonight and see how it goes and if it doesn't work I could bring her back but that's not something I could do.

She really doesn't look like her picture either. Her hair is really coarse/wirey feeling everywhere except for her ears and her tail is docked. Not that the tail matters but since this is going to be the last Maltese I get for many years, I want her to look like a Malt and I knew in my heart that this just wasn't the right one for me.

Thank you all for wishing me luck. I know there is a special family out there who will give this little girl a wonderful home.


----------

